# Can't stop eating after HGH shot



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

After my morning shot I get stupidly hungry to the point I'm eating two meals and still craving food. I've been getting this the past week. This is my first time using growth so the daily effects are all very new to me.

Main things I'm noticing is the extreme hunger post shot and sleepyness post shot for around an hour.

im also sleeping like a log at night


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgeash said:


> After my morning shot I get stupidly hungry to the point I'm eating two meals and still craving food. I've been getting this the past week. This is my first time using growth so the daily effects are all very new to me.
> 
> Main things I'm noticing is the extreme hunger post shot and sleepyness post shot for around an hour.
> 
> im also sleeping like a log at night


I had the exact same symptoms from GHRP6 (peptides) loved it growth will be next year n the list.


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> I had the exact same symptoms from GHRP6 (peptides) loved it growth will be next year n the list.


I'm using hyge and have the money to be paying pharma grade stuff


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgeash said:


> I'm using hyge and have the money to be paying pharma grade stuff


Decent I was under the impression HGH doesn't fully kick in for few months, but I'm guessing the sides of hunger and sleep would be straight away.?

Is this first time running it??


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> Decent I was under the impression HGH doesn't fully kick in for few months, but I'm guessing the sides of hunger and sleep would be straight away.?
> 
> Is this first time running it??


That was supposed to say don't have the money to be paying for pharma grade stuff ha. Yeah it's my first time using it, just over 3 weeks into running it. Noticed the tierdness almost instantly in the first week now it's the hunger post shot that I'm really noticing. No effects on my body though although I've just started running prop and dianabol


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgeash said:


> That was supposed to say don't have the money to be paying for pharma grade stuff ha. Yeah it's my first time using it, just over 3 weeks into running it. Noticed the tierdness almost instantly in the first week now it's the hunger post shot that I'm really noticing. No effects on my body though although I've just started running prop and dianabol


Sounds like a awsome combo prop and dbols hells bells love them, I'm 3 weeks in to my dbols and test/1st week of Tren haha. Enjoy buddy and let me no how the HGH goes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wallace86 said:


> *Decent I was under the impression HGH doesn't fully kick in for few months,* but I'm guessing the sides of hunger and sleep would be straight away.?
> 
> Is this first time running it??


this is the wrong impression, GH kicks in as you put it within hours....

you should not be cray hungry after a GH shot, there is every chance what you are taking is GHRP 6


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> this is the wrong impression, GH kicks in as you put it within hours....
> 
> you should not be cray hungry after a GH shot, there is every chance what you are taking is GHRP 6


But to feel the full effects does it take a few months? Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wallace86 said:


> But to feel the full effects does it take a few months? Thanks for clearing that up.


No, you feel the effects after a few days, you can see the effects after a few weeks, but this all depends on how lean you are, if you are like 20% obese then the chances of you seeing any fat loss is going to be much harder than if you was 10%

there is a sticky in this section that shows on 24u of GH per week in 6 weeks 2-3kg of lean tissue was gained and a fat loss of 2% was seen


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> this is the wrong impression, GH kicks in as you put it within hours....
> 
> you should not be cray hungry after a GH shot, there is every chance what you are taking is GHRP 6


So you think there is a good chance it's GHRP6 just labeled as hyge? Hunger wasn't a side I assumed I would be getting with gh, however I've been getting the tiredness lots of people get post shot. My training partner always complains of pain in his hands when running gh I've not had any of that. Only the tiredness


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Georgeash said:


> So you think there is a good chance it's GHRP6 just labeled as hyge? Hunger wasn't a side I assumed I would be getting with gh, however I've been getting the tiredness lots of people get post shot. My training partner always complains of pain in his hands when running gh I've not had any of that. Only the tiredness


GHRP-6 is a Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide and it does just that, it releases GH naturally from your body so the tiredness is not unexpected, GH does not give you severe hunger after a shot.

your friend is either taking to much GH for his body to initially handle or is not taking GH (fake GH will mimic side effects related to GH)


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> GHRP-6 is a Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide and it does just that, it releases GH naturally from your body so the tiredness is not unexpected, GH does not give you severe hunger after a shot.
> 
> your friend is either taking to much GH for his body to initially handle or is not taking GH (fake GH will mimic side effects related to GH)


Ok so basically there is a good chance my HGH isn't HGH. Should I be throwing this stuff at my source? Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Georgeash said:


> Ok so basically there is a good chance my HGH isn't HGH. Should I be throwing this stuff at my source? Lol


you catch on quick 

how you have described it IMO it is not GH, what you do with it is your call.....


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Georgeash said:


> Ok so basically there is a good chance my HGH isn't HGH. Should I be throwing this stuff at my source? Lol


Post up a picture!

Sounds funny to me.


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you catch on quick
> 
> how you have described it IMO it is not GH, what you do with it is your call.....


Il be giving it back to him tomorrow


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Like its already said, GHRP-6 gave me the exact same feeling i wanted to eat everything in sight!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> this is the wrong impression, GH kicks in as you put it within hours....
> 
> you should not be cray hungry after a GH shot, there is every chance what you are taking is GHRP 6


Or ghrp/slin combo?

I swear ive had this before with some dodgy kigs.


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

Bmw-Freak said:


> Like its already said, GHRP-6 gave me the exact same feeling i wanted to eat everything in sight!!


It's sounding more and more like that's what I have. if I'm correct GHRP-6 makes your body produce more growth naturally? It's odd because I know of 3 lads all taking the same stuff from the same source and I'm the only one getting this effect


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Georgeash said:


> After my morning shot I get stupidly hungry to the point I'm eating two meals and still craving food. I've been getting this the past week. This is my first time using growth so the daily effects are all very new to me.
> 
> Main things I'm noticing is the extreme hunger post shot and sleepyness post shot for around an hour.
> 
> im also sleeping like a log at night


Post a pic of your hyges mate. I'm running hyge and I don't get that at all and never have from GH.

Sounds like you've got GHRP6


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Or ghrp/slin combo?
> 
> I swear ive had this before with some dodgy kigs.



View attachment 164869


View attachment 164870


That's the kit I'm using yellow top 100iu kits


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

GHRP6 is quality

But it's also like £10 for a months worth lol


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Post a pic of your hyges mate. I'm running hyge and I don't get that at all and never have from GH.
> 
> Sounds like you've got GHRP6


Just put a pic up mate


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Georgeash said:


> View attachment 164869
> 
> 
> View attachment 164870
> ...


hmmmmm I only use green or black tops, so couldn't comment on these


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Georgeash said:


> After my morning shot I get stupidly hungry to the point I'm eating two meals and still craving food. I've been getting this the past week. This is my first time using growth so the daily effects are all very new to me.
> 
> Main things I'm noticing is the extreme hunger post shot and sleepyness post shot for around an hour.
> 
> im also sleeping like a log at night


Their are some countefit hyges going around atm

That I know for fact contain sugar and peps


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Plenty of counterfeit yellow tops .. the verification label should contain fibers if legit


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Been taking pharma hgh for a short while and have never noticed feeling more hungry than usual


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Georgeash said:


> Just put a pic up mate


Did the verification code check out on the website on the box mate?


----------

